# Streaming



## j-j (25 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acquerir une@TV mais je ne vois aucune option pour faire le streaming au lieu de la synchro.

J'ai été voir sur le support d'Apple. Ils disent d'aller sur "Source" mais je n'ai pas cela dans mes menus.

Sinon je suis très satisfait du produit.


----------



## Le Baron (1 Novembre 2008)

Hello,

Cela peut paraître simpliste mais il faut que itunes soit lancé sinon tu ne verra rien depuis ton Apple TV et pour rappel tu ne peut faire de streaming qu'en passant par Itunes.

Bonne soirée et bon week end


Le Baron


----------

